# Is this lice?



## Shepherdess219 (Apr 19, 2021)

Noticed these on one of my baby goats.  And after we looked it’s on the cheeks of 4 of 6 kids. One mom. The one mom and kids aren’t affected at all. They don’t have hair loss and don’t seem to be scratching.  Maybe first stages of lice? Can this be transferred to people?


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 19, 2021)

Looks like the eggs that are laid on hair etc that will hatch into lice.  There are a few types of flies that lay eggs like that on animals hair also.  
People can get lice and mites on them but it has to be the ones that are already crawling.  Try a fine comb made to use on dogs and cats for lice and see if you get any little crawly things.  Sometimes those combs will take the eggs off the hair too.


----------



## Shepherdess219 (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks! I hadn’t thought about flies. I decided to go ahead and treat just in case. I shaved/cut as much eggs as I could get.  Called the vet and Boss is ok to use at 2cc/40kg. So just did the math on my little 7lb goats. Glad I had an itty bitty 1ml syringe.


----------

